# [REDES] Router Belkin no reconoce host (solucionado/2)

## bontakun

hola a todos

les cuento, tengo un router belkin f5d7230-4 v6 y me anda como las tortuga al conectarme inet en linux (exclusivamente, pues en windows funciona normalmente)... sea alambrica o inalambricamente. El retardo ocurre en el momento de hacer resolverla coneccion con otros servidores, pues una vez realizada la coneccion todo fluye normalmente (demora de aprox 5 seg)

al revisar un poco la config del router me di cuenta en la asignacion dhcp que el router no me esta reconociendo el host de la maquina conectada a linux, mientras q nuevamente en windows no tiene problemas... y supongo q la baja en el rendimiento del router pudiece ser debido a este error...

tambien les menciono q el equipo es un ntbook y q este problema me sucede solamente en casa... me conecto en muchas otras partes y el equipo funciona bien... en el trabajo la configuracion de un router dlink me muestra el host de mi maquina sin problemas y la velocidad de navegacion es mucho mas rapida...

la vdd es q no c si estos dos problemas esten relacionados... pero ambos son solo problemas q me suceden en este router y en ninguna otra parte... por eso lo pongo como posible problema relacionado

de ante mano gracias

saludos

P.D.: todas las conecciones son realizadas por dhcp

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Al router no lo conozco pero si pudieras decirnos:

Has tocado el archivo /etc/host.conf para modificar el orden de búsqueda?

El belkin ese tiene su propio DNS interno o hace relay?

Cual es la salida de hostname -f?

Y por último, que contiene /etc/resolv.conf cuando estás conectado al belkin?

Salud!

----------

## bontakun

gracias por responder Onodoro aqui te respondo:

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Has tocado el archivo /etc/host.conf para modificar el orden de búsqueda?
> 
> 

 

 nop, para nada

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> El belkin ese tiene su propio DNS interno o hace relay?
> 
> 

 

ahi me pillaste... la vdd es q tiene una opcion q menciona DNS pero no la he uilizado nunka... de hecho he configurado varios router sin tener q tocar para nada la configuracion DNS... y solamente este me a problemas...

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cual es la salida de hostname -f?
> 
> 

 

localhost

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y por último, que contiene /etc/resolv.conf cuando estás conectado al belkin?
> 
> 

 

```

### BEGIN INFO

#

# Modified_by:  NetworkManager

# Process:      /usr/bin/NetworkManager

# Process_id:   4896

#

### END INFO

search dyndns.org

nameserver 192.168.2.1

nameserver 200.74.121.11

nameserver 200.83.1.5

```

con respecto al dyndns la vdd es q lo cambie hace poco... antes decia solamente Belkin y ya daba problemas... de hecho es lento desde siempre...

bueno tengo un dato mal dado de mi post original... revise los host conectados al router del trabajo y me di cuenta q el mio no aparece... anteriormente si lo hacia pero ahora ya no T-T... a lo mejor hay algun problema con networkmanager??? pues hace como dos meses tube q formatear el pc y la primera diferencia q note es q el network manager me lansa unos log bastante largos (bueno como 5 lineas de mas en el boteo) al iniciar cosa q antes de formateo no hacia

y con respecto al router en particular... leyendo en inet al parecer es bastante malo... de hecho se cuelga con determinadas paginas... problema q incluso con firmware actualizado no se arregla

saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente sea necesario que instales dhcp si no lo tienes instalado, claro que el problema esta localizado entre tu nbook y ese router pues dices que te funciona con todos los demas que tratas.

----------

## chakenio

Buenas, podrias fijarte el archivo /etc/resolv.conf cuando estas conectado a otro router, ya sea del trabajo o de un bar, tambien fijate en la configuracion de router si cuando estas conectado con win te lo reconoce. Te podrias fijar tambien, ipconfig/all (en win) y ifconfig (en gentoo) para ver que valores estan variando, y de ser necesario fijate si tenes un cliente dhcp (es seguro que si, porque sino no estarias conectado al router, pero por las dudas) porque sino lo podrias instalar y ver si pasa lo mismo. Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Siguiendo con las pruebas, podrías pegar la salida de estos dos comandos?

```
dig google.com
```

```
dig -x 64.233.187.99
```

192.168.2.1 es el número de IP de tu router?

Por que autocompletás a dyndns.org por defecto cuando tu FQDN es simplemente localhost?

Revisa por las dudas el orden especificado es /etc/host.conf que debería decir:

```
order hosts, bind
```

Por ahora no encuentro nada raro en tu configuración y culparía al router belkin ese... Juraría que hace relay si no fuera por que tu primer DNS tiene ese número de IP de una red local.

Si de alguna manera extraña la falla se produjera por la falta de un nombre de host, cosa que no me parece lógica pero con probar no cuesta nada, podés agregar a tu /etc/dhcpcd.conf la opción hostname, que especifica que nombre se le enviará al servidor dhcp para que este lo registre, algo que diga por ejemplo:

```
hostname pcproblematica
```

A ver que sacamos de todo esto que me tiene intrigado y me huele a bug...

Casi me olvido, dig es parte del paquete net-dns/bind-tools

Salud!

----------

## bontakun

gracias por las respuestas gente y disculpen la demora

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Siguiendo con las pruebas, podrías pegar la salida de estos dos comandos?
> 
> ```
> dig google.com
> ```
> ...

 

```

mihost ~ # dig google.com

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> google.com

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 26737

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 3, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;google.com.         IN   A

;; ANSWER SECTION:

google.com.      245   IN   A   209.85.171.99

google.com.      245   IN   A   64.233.187.99

google.com.      245   IN   A   72.14.207.99

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

google.com.      344644   IN   NS   ns3.google.com.

google.com.      344644   IN   NS   ns4.google.com.

google.com.      344644   IN   NS   ns1.google.com.

google.com.      344644   IN   NS   ns2.google.com.

;; Query time: 22 msec

;; SERVER: 200.74.121.11#53(200.74.121.11)

;; WHEN: Wed Oct 22 14:16:18 2008

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 148

```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dig -x 64.233.187.99
> ```
> ...

 

```

mihost ~ # dig -x 64.233.187.99

; <<>> DiG 9.4.2-P2 <<>> -x 64.233.187.99

;; global options:  printcmd

;; Got answer:

;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 567

;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:

;99.187.233.64.in-addr.arpa.   IN   PTR

;; ANSWER SECTION:

99.187.233.64.in-addr.arpa. 86400 IN   PTR   jc-in-f99.google.com.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:

187.233.64.in-addr.arpa. 85503   IN   NS   ns4.google.com.

187.233.64.in-addr.arpa. 85503   IN   NS   ns1.google.com.

187.233.64.in-addr.arpa. 85503   IN   NS   ns2.google.com.

187.233.64.in-addr.arpa. 85503   IN   NS   ns3.google.com.

;; Query time: 170 msec

;; SERVER: 200.74.121.11#53(200.74.121.11)

;; WHEN: Wed Oct 22 14:19:14 2008

;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 150

```

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 192.168.2.1 es el número de IP de tu router?
> 
> Por que autocompletás a dyndns.org por defecto cuando tu FQDN es simplemente localhost?
> ...

 

si el num de ip del router es el q mencionas, con respecto al campo lleno con dyndns.org tengo entendido q no deberia afectar pues es opcional, por otro lado por defectodecia "BELKIN" y el problema del host persistia igual...

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Revisa por las dudas el orden especificado es /etc/host.conf que debería decir:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

si es correcto... esta exactamente igual

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por ahora no encuentro nada raro en tu configuración y culparía al router belkin ese... Juraría que hace relay si no fuera por que tu primer DNS tiene ese número de IP de una red local.
> 
> 

 

al menos en lo q se refiere al problema de velocidad tambien creo q es problema del router (conflicto entre gentoo y el router??? porque win anda sin ningun problema).... pero quiero levantar un servidor en mi casa y tengo entendido q deberia tener bien configurado el host de mi maquina para poder trabajar... de hecho todos los intentos q he realizado no ha funcionado salvo en win dond el host no tiene problemas T-T

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si de alguna manera extraña la falla se produjera por la falta de un nombre de host, cosa que no me parece lógica pero con probar no cuesta nada, podés agregar a tu /etc/dhcpcd.conf la opción hostname, que especifica que nombre se le enviará al servidor dhcp para que este lo registre, algo que diga por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

te dejo la salida el archivo dhcpcd.conf para confirmar

```

# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# dhcpcd-run-hooks uses these options.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

# Most distros have ntp support.

option ntp_servers

# We should behave nicely on networks and respect their MTU.

# However, a lot of buggy DHCP servers set invalid MTUs so this is not

# enabled by default.

#option interface_mtu

```

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Buenas, podrias fijarte el archivo /etc/resolv.conf cuando estas conectado a otro router, ya sea del trabajo o de un bar
> 
> 

 

me fijare de la salida cuando este conectado a otra red... q no sea la de mi casa... 

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  tambien fijate en la configuracion de router si cuando estas conectado con win te lo reconoce.
> 
> 

 

en win trabaja mi propio router sin problemas... todo reconocido

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Te podrias fijar tambien, ipconfig/all (en win) y ifconfig (en gentoo) para ver que valores estan variando, y de ser necesario fijate si tenes un cliente dhcp (es seguro que si, porque sino no estarias conectado al router, pero por las dudas) porque sino lo podrias instalar y ver si pasa lo mismo. Saludos
> 
> 

 

en win y gentoo hasta las ips asignadas son iguales, y los clientes si estan instalados T-T

saludos

P.D.: puta q me ha hecho falta la wiki de gentoo estos dias T-T

----------

## chakenio

 *Quote:*   

> en win trabaja mi propio router sin problemas... todo reconocido

 

Lo que quise decir era, que entres a al configuracion del router y te fijes si difiere algo, entre Gentoo y win.

 *Quote:*   

> P.D.: puta q me ha hecho falta la wiki de gentoo estos dias T-T

  XD

Me estoy quedando sin soluciones... la ultima que quedaria (creo), seria que pases screens de las opciones del router. Y tal vez encontremos ahi el problemilla, saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tu primer DNS según tu /etc/resolv.conf es 192.168.2.1

Si te fijas la salida de dig, no estás usando como DNS no la primera entrada de el archivo resolv.conf si no la segunda, 200.74.121.11.

Te está ocurriendo lo siguiente: (o al menos eso parece)

Tu router no tiene activado un DNS interno, o lo tiene pero no funciona correctamente. Tenés conectividad a pesar de esto por que el router está actuando como relay hacia los DNS de tu proveedor de internet.

Por otro lado, el servidor DHCP del router está asignando al cliente como DNS primario su propio número de IP, 192.168.1.2, luego los de tu proveedor de internet.

Como el archivo resolv.conf se lee por orden de aparición, ping google.com por ejemplo tratará de resolver el nombre de dominio usando como DNS 192.168.1.2, pero como no funciona correctamente hasta que no da time out, no se trata de resolver usando el siguiente DNS de la lista, que en tu caso es 200.74.121.11.

La solución real pasaría por configurar el router belkin para que deje de hacer de DNS relay a ver si así funciona como debe, o configurar su dhcp server para que asigne como servidores de DNS los de tu proveedor de internet en lugar de su propio número de IP de la interface LAN.

La solución chapucera podría ser cambiar el orden de los servidores de DNS con la opción sortlist en el archivo /etc/resolv.conf o especificar en /etc/conf.d/net que al obtener todos los parametros desde dhcp no se tengan en cuenta los DNS, con la opción nodns dejándo puestos en tu resolv.conf algún par de DNS fijos especificados a mano.

AHí fueron tres posibles soluciones a tu problema, a ver cual te cuadra mas.

Salud!

PD: No creo que esté relacionado pero por sacarnos la duda, como te dije mas arriba, usá el parámetro hostname para pasarle el nombre de host al servidor dhcp en el archivo dhcpcd.conf...

----------

## bontakun

gracias de nuevo por las respuestas

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Lo que quise decir era, que entres a al configuracion del router y te fijes si difiere algo, entre Gentoo y win.
> 
> 

 

visto y no hay nada malo, osea... son exactamente iguales

Inodoro_Pereyra... me da lata anotar todo tu post... pero queria darte las gracias por la explicacion... y la vdd es q tienes toda la razon... elimine la entrada de direccion del router en el resolv.conf y la internet al fin corre como deberia... y como recomendaste voy a ver si puedo bloquear esa entrada... pero tendria q ser automatico pues como no me conecto siempre en el mismo lugar tendria q guardar un resolv.conf para cuando este en casa y otro para cualquier otra parte xDDD... lo cual lo encuentro poco pratico... pero bueno... al menos tendre en q entretenerme... ahora solo me falta resolver por q motivo  ningun router me reconoce el host de mi maquina y solo puedo acceder desde ip T-T

 *chakenio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Me estoy quedando sin soluciones... la ultima que quedaria (creo), seria que pases screens de las opciones del router. Y tal vez encontremos ahi el problemilla, saludos

 

ahora ya no creo q sea el router si no algun scrip de mi note q no esta completo... aunq no me molesta subirlo

saludos y gracias nuevamente

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tus DNS pueden ser cualquiera, no necesariamente tienen que ser los de tu proveedor de internet.

Se estila obtener dinámicamente los DNS por dhcp simplemente por asignar los mas cercanos disponibles en cada conexión pero si los dos que usas actualmente te quedan cerca podés dejar fijos esos, que funcionaran casi con seguridad desde cualquier red a la que te conectes.

Para que dhcpcd no modifique resolv.conf al conectarse a un servidor dhcp y obtener todos los parámetros existe la opción nodns que podés agregar a tu /etc/conf.d/net para la sección correspondiente a tu interface wireless.

Salud!

PD: Igual, sigue siendo la solución chapucera, lo mejor sería ver que le pasa a tu router.

----------

